# Hoyt Vantage Elite



## Dave2

I have heard some really good things about this bow, some saying it is the most forgiving bow out there etc etc......any one have one and can give their evaluation of it on here would be great.....so far of all the things I have heard it would be my next bow, if it is indeed true..thanks in advance, Dave


----------



## jerry donaldson

yeah so far so good the sprial cams have an awsome back wall and the bow just seems stay in my hand I love it any other questions ask!


----------



## kwruppi

jerry donaldson said:


> yeah so far so good the sprial cams have an awsome back wall and the bow just seems stay in my hand I love it any other questions ask!


The price has to be lower, over 1200€ for a bow!
For this price the bow should shoot alone.:wink:


----------



## introverted

it doesn't cost nearly that much in the states


----------



## Robinhooder3

with the c2 cam and a half plus it looks like the ultimate target bow. Especially with an 8 inch brace and 41 inch axle to axle. Never shot one but all the specs suggest it should hold like a rock.


----------



## lane preston

i have heard it goes for 1350 for the elite target model.


----------



## peter rogers

I SHOOT THE ULTRA ELITE AND LOVE IT, BUT I CAN SAY IF I WAS LOOKING FOR PAPER PUNCHER THE VANTAGE ELITE WOULD BE IT.:rock:


----------



## outbackarcher

I had a Vantage Elite and really liked it. I shot some very good spot scores with it in our league. However, me and the bow didn't jive all the time. I ended up selling the bow on here but I probably should have kept it. I don't know if it was the physical weight, because the bow was really heavy or the long ATA. At 20 yards everything was decent but at the longer distances I struggled with the bow.

It is a great bow though.


----------



## LONGSHOT ARTIST

i have two of these bows for target and i love them so much i'm getting one to hunt with...they hold awesome and aim and shoot so well...the best bow i have ever owned...very very solid wall...and a good brace height but plenty of speed!..alot of forgiveness ang great accuracy...maybe a little pricey but you get what you pay for!... i don't know of a better, more technologically advanced bow out there!...:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## elitexlr

nice shooting bow. alot of complaints about the spiral x cams though. ive heard people arent crazy about the draw cycle. i dont mind it


----------



## reaperjb7

I have the spiral x's and shoot an evolution plus. I'm having troubles when I first start shooting. The release just goes off and then you bumb up the pounds and then half way through it's to hard... Frustrating


----------



## viperarcher

I really love the Ultra elite for 3D it holds very well and is forgiving to me, with the cam & half plus cams, even with a shorter draw of 27. I am getting speeds in the 293 fps with gold tip pro 22's. (IBO) I am also shooting impressive scores.


----------



## blueglide1

*Vantage Pro,just as good*

I have a 2009 Vantage Pro,28" Spiral cams.Shoot 2512, 2" blazers.205 heads.Never shot so many inside out Xs as this setup before.I can pop 60Xs now and then lots of 59s.But you dont need the extra cost of the Elite to get performance.Later


----------



## Brown Hornet

elitexlr said:


> nice shooting bow. alot of complaints about the spiral x cams though. ive heard people arent crazy about the draw cycle. i dont mind it


That's the same thing people used to say....

But like you...I love them. The draw cycle is smoother and not as harsh as 80%...or more...of the bows people buy for hunting nowadays. 

All I know is spirals have been on the bows of the shooters that have won outdoor Nationals the past two years...and 2nd last year Jesse and Shane.....and they were used to dominate 3D by Dan...and now that they are back I know they were on Reo's bow 

Those cams are money on the longer bows. People need to learn to draw and hold correctly....:wink:


----------



## RamRock

Yeah its a GREAT shooting bow,Very Forgiving when Tuned properly, and the general feeling on the spiral x is the same as was the spirals,,LOVE IT OR HATE IT!,, as for the mass weight, it takes some getting used to but i have added ALOT of weight to mine and it holdes even better, you just have to build the physical stregnth up..if any of you guys was to pick up REO,s bow you would probly freak, he has 3 to 4 full sets of dawg weights added to his,, and as you can see he shoots PRETTY GOOD!:darkbeer: Just takes the physical stregnth and the stedyness will come


----------



## halvy

blueglide1 said:


> I have a 2009 Vantage Pro,28" Spiral cams.Shoot 2512, 2" blazers.205 heads.Never shot so many inside out Xs as this setup before.I can pop 60Xs now and then lots of 59s.But you dont need the extra cost of the Elite to get performance.Later


+1 exactly what i would say!


----------



## inside X

*vantage elite*

got mine 2 weeks ago had to be the easiest bow i have ever tuned . really stacked the x all the way out to 80yds the weigh is not bad my total bow weighs in at 7 lbs with everything on it. the one thing i did notice that the spiral x cam is very touchy on draw length . the timing marks need to be over rolled just a hair to the long side. and once you adjust the draw to the proper length which i would suggest doing with the loop . it will be one of the best holding bows you have ever had . have another one on the way!!!!!


----------



## hoytgirl00

*vantage elite*



Robinhooder3 said:


> with the c2 cam and a half plus it looks like the ultimate target bow. Especially with an 8 inch brace and 41 inch axle to axle. Never shot one but all the specs suggest it should hold like a rock.


it is a real nice bow.i have a pro elite and have had ultra elites.this thing will shoot.they all will.28"61 pounds shooting a 306.8 arrow shoots 301.with factory strings/cables.it has the spirals,doesnt come with c2.it holds like no other.if your going to shoot foam,paper.its worth the money.good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## NockHunter89

isn't it already sold


----------



## aulim

inside X said:


> and once you adjust the draw to the proper length which i would suggest doing with the loop . it will be one of the best holding bows you have ever had .


Same feedback from an archer here


----------



## jarhead84

I just started target shooting and bought a vantage elite great bow but having a hard time keeping the bow stable without spending tons of money on different stabilizers can anyone suggest what works best for them? thanks


----------



## springy

*vantage*

i have one shoots great with 2712 300 gr tips for indoors outside i use fatboy 500 they really fly nice at 323 grains the 2712 were at 695 
the bow mass weight is a little heavy then till you dreess it out its heavy but shoots great hope it helps


----------

